
Watch new movie trailers and get notified on release (Theater, Netflix, Torrent) - birchlore
http://www.trailerpuppy.com
======
shostack
Super cool! Signed-up instantly. Great concept, but hopefully you'll find
these suggestions useful:

\- Pop a modal when someone hits play, and then play the video in a much
larger format while darkening the rest of the screen (ie. theater mode). It
will dramatically improve the viewing experience and prevent people from
needing to hit fullscreen.

\- Within said modal, at the end or in an unobtrusive part of the screen you
can add buttons reminders.

\- I'd love some sort of 1-line description front and center along with a
button to click to get a full synopsis. I often don't know if I want to even
click to watch a trailer without reading the synopsis, so ideally make this
take as few clicks as possible. I could easily see this as a collapsible bit
of CSS below the trailer thumbnail.

\- When I signed-up I wasn't prompted to check my settings. You might want to
make those preferences more prominent or add that as a "step 2" of the sign-up
process.

\- Any plans to integrate other services like Amazon Prime Instant or Hulu+?

\- Wikipedia/IMDB/etc. have release dates and other super helpful metadata for
movies that are relatively easy to scrape. Displaying some of that and then
adding basic filters for release date, genre, country, language, etc. to some
sort of top of page nav element would be really helpful.

\- Search functionality would be awesome.

\- Is this in conjunction with Fandango? Otherwise not sure why you seem to be
relying on their trailers vs. the studio ones. Often times the studio trailers
have no ads vs. the Fandango ones that quite often do. Would much prefer the
official studio trailers. On the flip-side, I'm not sure what is involved with
getting permission to post trailers and monetize them (like Fandango does),
but you could have your own trailer channel on Youtube and monetize with ads.

\- For adding a growth mechanism, add some sharing functionality that gives
people a default message with links for letting them set a reminder when it is
in theaters/netflix/etc. (which obviously prompts them to create an account)

Great start and keep up the great work!

~~~
birchlore
Wow, thanks so much for the feedback. A refreshing change from the hisses I
got on Reddit!

I full heartedly agree with each of your suggestions, especially the modal.
It's strange, Fandango seems to get access to the trailers before the Studios
even post them on their own channels. As we grow, we'll try to ween our way
off them.

~~~
shostack
Didn't see the Reddit thread, but don't get discouraged.

One other thought...consider a different name that is more descriptive, or
double-down on your existing one and blow out a creative logo and brand tone &
voice around the "puppy" concept. But please please please get a nice logo to
use so people at least start remembering what you are called.

